# ..::Tutorial Comic::..



## laguayaca (Feb 20, 2008)

So it took me three hours to put this sucker together when I started I had no idea what look I was creating so I totally winged it and 150 pictures later , a whole lot of cropping and editing to my comic later ...here it is my last minute tutorial entry hope yall like it! 
Note: No kinda editing is used to enhance colors or photoshop these are pictures as they were taken except for the very last one in which I decided to have a little fun and make myself a cartoon!

Eye Colors:
All MAC
True Chartruese
Springtime Skipper
Parrot
Blue Calm
Liner:
Dipdown Fluidliner
UD 24-7 in Electric
Mascara:
Great Lash
Face:
BAre NAturales
Harmony and Hipness Blush by MAC






































































































Thanks for looking ladies!


----------



## lediscorosie (Feb 20, 2008)

really nice!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 20, 2008)

I really like it!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2008)

great tutorial!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 20, 2008)

a really great tutorial


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the comic book format it's really cute!!!


----------



## Jot (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow so much effort. Great tut. x


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

Great effort! I love comic book style, haha. Needs some KAPOW and KABLAMs in speech bubbles though, haha!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2008)

COOL! really creative!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 20, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 20, 2008)

im so glad yall like it until last night i underestimated all that goes into making a tutorial! props to all that do them on a regular basis!


----------



## n_c (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow that was excellent. May I ask what liner brush that is?


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Wow that was excellent. May I ask what liner brush that is?_

 
Oh yes I forgot to mention that didnt I...it is from Bobbie Brown its a tiny little one no bigger than my pinkie I like it being that small I find it better to have more precision! I could send you a picture if youd like just pm me!


----------



## Janice (Feb 20, 2008)

LOVE it! Good luck! Excellent tutorial.


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a totally cute tutorial!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 20, 2008)

pretty


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 20, 2008)

Very Pretty!!!! I Love It!


----------



## dromero (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome Tutorial. Please Keep Them Coming


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 20, 2008)

That was pretty awesome, love the comic book style


----------



## triccc (Feb 20, 2008)

this is great! thanks!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 20, 2008)

Beautiful!!  I love your skin complexion, so many colors seem to pop on your skin.  I hope you do more tutorials you're good at it!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 20, 2008)

i dont have enuff colors to do the look but i enjoyed looking at it!! your so creative!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 20, 2008)

very creative. and the look is fitting of the design. I think you should add "pow" "bang" "kerrpat" to the pictures at the end lol. goodluck


----------



## msmack (Feb 21, 2008)

totally fun!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 21, 2008)

great look and love the comic book concept!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you for all the super nice comments!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 21, 2008)

cute!


----------



## Vlada (Feb 21, 2008)

What an innovative way to present a tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Awesome make-up there too!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks


----------



## jesixbe (Feb 24, 2008)

.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 24, 2008)

You look great and I love the bright colors you used!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2008)

thank ya girls


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 26, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 26, 2008)

so pretty! and great presentation!


----------



## Rene (Feb 27, 2008)

I really like it.


----------

